# Yellowfin trip 2/26/22



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished with Capt. Kurt charters out of Dauphin Island yesterday. It was hard fishing in challenging conditions, with half the crew profoundly seasick for most of the day. Solid 4-5s pretty much all day. We persevered and closed escrow though. Everyone ended up having a great time. It slicked out nicely for the 80 mile ride home and we averaged about 55mph on the way in.

























FJB boat. I knew some of you guys would like that so I grabbed a picture.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Jody


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Corpsman said:


> Fished with Capt. Kurt charters out of Dauphin Island yesterday. It was hard fishing, in challenging conditions, with half the crew profoundly seasick for most of the day. Solid 4-5s pretty much all day. We persevered and closed escrow though. Everyone ended up having a great time. It slicked out nicely for the 80 mile ride home and we averaged about 55mph on the way in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck ya! Loved all that shit talking in the video Had me lmao Love it!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Live Bait? chunks? Great video, I felt that in my back.... Thanks for posting!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, Jody!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great trip!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Geturdoneson!!!!!1


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish man ! How big was the damn shark !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Sweeeeettttttttt


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> AWESOME!!!! Live Bait? chunks? Great video, I felt that in my back.... Thanks for posting!!


All chunks, Jim. Mostly fresh Bonita and some shrimp boat by-catch.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice fish man ! How big was the damn shark !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We never saw the one that ate the tuna, but sharks were pretty bad out there. The two we did get close enough to the boat see were 6ft+..


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sushi for days!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome, just awesome. hey jody, i see you got a piece of tail. lol
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report. Thanks for posting. 
Slobs for sure.......The fish, not the fishermen!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Watching the video got me "tunafied" all over again. Good to see a fishing report. Great trip, guys.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> All chunks, Jim. Mostly fresh Bonita and some shrimp boat by-catch.


Thanks, I've never fished the lumps. The Grady didn't have the range the new Parker does. Someday, I'd like to make a trip like that.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Thanks, I've never fished the lumps. The Grady didn't have the range the new Parker does. Someday, I'd like to make a trip like that.


76 miles from Dauphin Island. It's a haul for sure.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

My dream trip for sure. Awesome trip guys and thx for sharing!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Good work


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

So lump fishing with chunks or trolling?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great, Doc I fished that Horshoe lump for Mingos many years ago on the Gulf Rogue. Every time we would have boats trolling for tuna around it. Lot of Cobia around the top of hump and rigs at certain times.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

how far out of mobile is that lump, looks like a pic of a charter out of venice in background


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Try reading his posts... 76 miles from DI and caught on chunks.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

ya'll anchor up or drift?


----------



## kw5891 (Aug 3, 2014)

can you mail me a pack of tuna i am ken thank you


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW great catching Jody...the areas didnt looked as packed as I thought it would with a good bite going on!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

All drift fishing. It's the same area the boats out of Venice fish. It's a little more than 20 extra miles in the boat to get there from Dauphin Island as opposed to driving over to Venice.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

kw5891 said:


> can you mail me a pack of tuna i am ken thank you


No, but if you are in Pensacola, I will give you a pack if you want to drop by.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> WOW great catching Jody...the areas didnt looked as packed as I thought it would with a good bite going on!


Thanks! There were actually lot's of boats out there, 99% of them from Venice. It was hand-on-the-boat rough the whole day, so I expected to not be as crowded as it was.


----------

